# Weeks December Auction



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Anyone going? I'm planning to take off work and hopefully pick up my first reel mower.


----------



## JSC1964 (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm planning to bid online if I see any good deals on a greens mower. Then I'll make the drive to pick it up if I win one.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Do you have a link to the auction.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

LoveMyLawn said:


> Do you have a link to the auction.


Looks like it's right here:

https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/65/21776


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Looks like they've started posting stuff. A few toros and deeres, and a lot of jakes.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Oh my LOTS of items for this auction!!!!!!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Teej said:


> LoveMyLawn said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a link to the auction.
> ...


That one is the farm auction - this one is the turf auction: https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/67


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm going to try to go.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I bet those Toro trailers sell well. I tried selling mine for a while with no luck.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Holy crap that's a lot of equipment. Where does all of that come from??


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> Holy crap that's a lot of equipment. Where does all of that come from??


Turf dealers in the southeast, Jerry Pate Turf sells a lot of their old equipment at these auctions.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

This is going to be a huge one this year! Lots of decent equipment to choose from!


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

YUUUGGEEEE


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

In addition to shipping, anything would be about 26% on top of my winning bid.

10% Buyers tax, 5% online purchase tax, 3% for using credit car, and 8% GA sales tax.

Yuck


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Less than a week away. Anyone else making the drive to Moultrie?


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

For those of us that have not been before what are typical sell prices on items? Dirt Cheap or more along the lines of wholesale type pricing?


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

MrMeaner said:


> For those of us that have not been before what are typical sell prices on items? Dirt Cheap or more along the lines of wholesale type pricing?


I bought a JD260 at the last turf auction and believe after fees and taxes I ended up sending weeks around 780 bucks. Then I still had to find a carrier to pick it up and that was around 150 bucks for shipping, so at $930 it wasn't as good of a deal as I had hoped. Add to that I couldn't inspect the item in person and it had some things wrong with it that I had to repair...so, keep all that in mind.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

chadh said:


> Less than a week away. Anyone else making the drive to Moultrie?


I thought seriously about it. But it's a 6hr drive for me and I don't want to get up at 2am after working a 12hr shift on Monday haha. So I'm probably going to bid online and eat the extra 5% if I buy something. I'll save money on shipping because I don't mind driving down to pick it up, because I can do that at a normal time of day ha. What you hoping to get?


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Brackin4au said:


> chadh said:
> 
> 
> > Less than a week away. Anyone else making the drive to Moultrie?
> ...


Hoping to get a GM1000. Feel free to PM me if you need anything checked out in person. I've got a spreadsheet I'd be happy to share with you with serial numbers etc on pretty much all the green and red walk mowers I'd be happy to share
(No jacs).


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Ended up with 1029. Headed home


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

The bidding on the Baroness LM315GM stalled at $750. Then, Weeks paused the online bidding which I have never seen. When bidding resumed, the mower jumped quickly to close at $3,700.

For anyone who attended the auction, any explanation on what happened?


----------



## csmitty (Oct 30, 2019)

Grabbed one of the last 220e's, wasn't happy about the price considering what the early ones went for. Paid twice as much and didn't get transport wheels or grass catcher (not that I needed them but was hoping the price would be less) live and learn I guess. Seemed one guy was buying up all the walk behind JD's.


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

Got #1313. For those of us who live near ATL, we should talk about a group shipping.


----------



## LawnDaddy (Oct 1, 2019)

Yea I noticed one guy was buying a lot of John Deere walk behinds. I picked up a 180c for 200


----------



## SantiCazorla (Sep 2, 2018)

Welp. I told myself i wouldn't buy anything this time since i picked up a SL260 last year. Only going to login and check prices. Annnnd I failed. The lawn addiction is too strong! #1034 JD 220E, with grass catcher(ill never use), GTC(ill never use) and transport wheels(a must) for 450$. Kinda high compared to some of the others but im happy.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Got home and unloaded the gm1000

Runs fine so far. Cut paper just fine. Even cut a small section of my yard to test it! Pretty pleased with this one


----------



## jredwards4 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

Prices on the Toro's were disappointing, wanted a project 1000 or 1600 but they were going for 3 times what they went for the last 3 years.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

Congratualtions to all.

Please add your new toys to the *Mower Purchase List 3000*


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

#1021 JD 220e

Grass catcher, GTC,
Light and transport wheels

$500. My first Auction, I didn't mean to post that high of a bid, but I kind of panicked as things were moving so quickly. I thought I was setting a max bid, but insted di a bid now and doubled the current high bidder... oops!

Still did better than the 220e options in my area (Lansing, MI) even after the very high shipping costs.

Looking forward to participating on this site in the future and studying up this offseason 





Question: Why is the grass catcher on this one larger than the typical one?


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

So I lurked on the auction and talked myself into bidding on a few. Towards the end of the growing season, I was getting sick of changing HOC back and forth between my main yard, and my putting green project... so, I figured I just needed a second mower.... ended up with the winning bid on #1068, a Jacobsen PGM22. I know nothing about the Jacobsen's, but I do like orange...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Longtee81 I think that's the larger grass catcher. The other I think it is called low profile.

Getting it shipped to MI won't be cheap.


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

g-man said:


> @Longtee81 I think that's the larger grass catcher. The other I think it is called low profile.
> 
> Getting it shipped to MI won't be cheap.


Thanks for the info on the grass catcher! Yeah, the best quote I've received so far for residential delivery is around $700. I was hoping to get it under $500, but that's seeming unlikely.

All in I'm still below the price of the California Trimmer I was considering before moving to the JD.


----------



## latitude36 (Mar 27, 2019)

the Baroness for $3700 seems like the deal of the year--I believe it had a kubota diesel. I would of paid that if I could have inspected before hand. I bought lot 1065 toro 1600 for $700--hope it works out.


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Changed out the faulty on/off switch on the gm1000 today. Now I just have to wait till spring to use it. I was really expecting a lot more tweaking to get it ready.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I picked up a JD 260B for $500. 11 blade reel and groomer, but no transport wheels or grass catcher. Got it home and it runs great, but will not cut paper. I've dropped it off at a local shop to have a service and sharpen done.


----------



## csmitty (Oct 30, 2019)

SantiCazorla said:


> Welp. I told myself i wouldn't buy anything this time since i picked up a SL260 last year. Only going to login and check prices. Annnnd I failed. The lawn addiction is too strong! #1034 JD 220E, with grass catcher(ill never use), GTC(ill never use) and transport wheels(a must) for 450$. Kinda high compared to some of the others but im happy.


Yea I was wishing I had bid on those. Seeing those go for 400-450 I figured ones with no wheels or catcher would be 300ish. Nope. I was out for 650. However I was closer so my shipping was less. Wouldn't have cost to much more than driving down and back myself.

If you want to save some weight and pull off the GTC I could be interested.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Guys, a shipping option to consider if you have someone local who can help you, is using Greyhound (the bus company). I've had a few larger items shipped by Greyhound to me and the costs were significantly lower, like half. I'm not sure of the size and weight restrictions but it's worth looking into, when it things have to be broken down into a couple of boxes.


----------

